# Performance Enthusiasts Chime In, Need Guidance



## Salty EV (Jun 8, 2009)

Alright well my current setup is a 48v golf cart running an axe controller at 400 amps. The goals of the project are eventually register it as an LSV, but can also be a fun little hot rod toy. On a stock motor/tires, it tops out at 17mph on gps. Acceleration is nice at launch, almost lifts the front wheels off the ground (can peel out in reverse), but you can really feel the power take a nose dive on the top end (no meters yet so I am not sure if its voltage sag, or the motor just falling out of its power band, etc).

Now my next logical step would be 72v, which should get me over 20mph for LSV but I would like some feedback on people running similar power. I have heard that 72v is plenty for a golf cart, but fast is a relative term depending on who you talk to. I would really like it if someone has first hand experience with 48v/72v experience.

The thing I am afraid of is I need to get a $500-600 72v controller now to replace the 48v. I don't want to get that and find out its not enough then have to turn around and spend $1000+ on something like a curtis. On the opposite side I dont want to get the high end route, 120v 500amps and find its just way to much for it and have really just wasted money. (On a side not ignore charging issues since I already have head room, and more batteries does not add that much cost since mine were fairly cheap).

So what should I do, gradually up the power till I am satisfied or say screw it and have something that will really roast the tires (and hopefully not motor)


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

If you are only looking for a slight speed increase, larger diameter tires (and maybe wheels, too) would do the trick. It could also help solve that tire squealing noise problem you have in reverse. 


Salty EV said:


> Alright well my current setup is a 48v golf cart running an axe controller at 400 amps. The goals of the project are eventually register it as an LSV, but can also be a fun little hot rod toy. On a stock motor/tires, it tops out at 17mph on gps. Acceleration is nice at launch, almost lifts the front wheels off the ground (can peel out in reverse), but you can really feel the power take a nose dive on the top end (no meters yet so I am not sure if its voltage sag, or the motor just falling out of its power band, etc).
> 
> Now my next logical step would be 72v, which should get me over 20mph for LSV but I would like some feedback on people running similar power. I have heard that 72v is plenty for a golf cart, but fast is a relative term depending on who you talk to. I would really like it if someone has first hand experience with 48v/72v experience.
> 
> ...


----------



## neanderthal (Jul 24, 2008)

I think I would take a big-ish leap in power vs a small leap. (not a huge leap though) I tried the small leap route and ended up spending way more than I should have

I think you'll be pleased with 72v though. But if not, you'll spend good money getting it higher. I's say get a controller capable of 96 or so, (motor too) so its easier to upgrade. 120v would be overkill (but overkill is so fun)


----------



## Salty EV (Jun 8, 2009)

neanderthal said:


> I think I would take a big-ish leap in power vs a small leap. (not a huge leap though) I tried the small leap route and ended up spending way more than I should have
> 
> I think you'll be pleased with 72v though. But if not, you'll spend good money getting it higher. I's say get a controller capable of 96 or so, (motor too) so its easier to upgrade. 120v would be overkill (but overkill is so fun)


I ended up going to small leap with room for overkill. I just sent off money for a 72-120v 550 amp controller, so it should take care of my needs


----------

